# [V] IPAD 2 32GB + 3g Neuwertig



## FRONTPIG (11. November 2011)

*Verkaufe hier mein am 24.10.2011 gekauftes IPAD 2 32gb +3G in schwarz. Es weißt keine Beschädigung, Kratzer etc. auf.*
*Es befand sich immer in einer Schutztasche von Belkin die es selbstverständlich auch dazu gibt.*
*Desweiteren wird das Ipad in der Originalen OVP verschickt.*

*Das  Ipad kann gerne in Oldenburg (26123) abgeholt werden. Auch die  Bezahlung mit Paypal ist kein Problem, bitte hierbei aber beachten das  sich der Kaufpreis wegen denn gebühren um 3% erhöht.*
*Natürlich ist auch Überweisung möglich.*

*Privatverkauf - keine Garantie, gewährleistung oder Umtausch.

Preislich 625€ VHB

Bilder gibts bei gerne bei intresse. 
*


----------



## FRONTPIG (12. November 2011)

Preisupdate 610€


----------



## FRONTPIG (14. November 2011)

Niemand intresse? 600€  VHB


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. November 2011)

auf ebay bekommst du mehr geld und da kaufts ganz sicher einer


----------

